# Senden (GMX-Mail, Onlineformulare, Bildupload) funktioniert nicht. Hilfe!!



## sebastian73 (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen, habe ein großes Problem. 
Ich kann über GMX, web.de usw. keine Mails mehr verschicken. Dasgleiche bei Outlook. Lediglich Mails in denen ich nur die Betreffzeile ausgefüllt habe, werden versendet. Sobald ich Text eingebe, passiert nichts. Auch kann ich keinerlei Online-Formulare ausfüllen. Sobald ich auf "speichern" oder "versenden" drücke, passiert nix. Auch der Upload von Fotos (z.B. für Chat-Foren) funktioniert nicht. Mails empfangen geht problemlos, genauso surfen im Netz ist kein Problem. 
Habe Arcor-DSL, Win98 se, Explorer 6. Alle Virenprogramme usw. habe ich auch geschlossen. Mit Mozilla gibt es diegleichen Probleme. Bitte helft mir.


----------

